
Stable Filtering – Part 2 - dmit
https://caseymuratori.com/blog_0036
======
gsmecher
The following paper is excellent and not totally irrelevant:

[http://home.agh.edu.pl/~turcza/sr/Splitting%20the%20Unit%20D...](http://home.agh.edu.pl/~turcza/sr/Splitting%20the%20Unit%20Delay.pdf)

The effects you're describing (blurring, numerical stability) are readily
formalized in DSP jargon. It's a shame this post didn't provoke more
discussion here.

~~~
dmit
Casey did mention that Fabian and cbloom know the math behind this and might
elaborate on the topic on their own blogs later.

